# Nicholas Byfield on the sacraments and our improvement of them



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 2, 2019)

_Quest_. What is a Sacrament?

_Answer_. It is an outward Sign ordained of God, and is appointed to be unto the worthy receiver, as a Seal, either of our entrance into Christian profession as Baptism, or our continuance therein, as the Lords Supper. …

For the remainder of the extract, see Nicholas Byfield on the sacraments and our improvement of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

